
Software Engineering in Barcelona vs. Madrid - cengo
Hello guys,<p>I am a software engineer studying masters degree right now at the University Of Manchester. (Advanced Computer Science) I am graduating in September and considering moving to Spain after my graduation. The cause of that is the environment of England actually, I do not like the weather, food, people here. I know the salary will be less but that&#x27;s fine. I have done quite sufficient research about the tech-situation of Barcelona and Madrid. However, I still have some queries in my mind, would it be sensible to move to Spain right after my graduation or should I get experience at least for a couple of years in The UK in order to have a good CV? I am expecting around €50.000, I have enough knowledge as well as practice about the tools that the companies are using. ( Java Technologies )<p>However, I have noticed that, in many comments given in forums, it&#x27;s been stated that the people in BCN are less warm than the people living in Madrid. I do not know the reason of that. Would that have an adverse impact on my life as a foreign person willing to go to Spain?<p>Lastly, If you have the knowledge, could you please mention some of the good tech companies that have a decent salary and reputation in Spain.<p>Kind Regards.<p>(I am an EU citizen, no need for work permit etc.)
======
_raul
> in many comments given in forums, it's been stated that the people in BCN
> are less warm than the people living in Madrid. I do not know the reason of
> that. Would that have an adverse impact on my life as a foreign person
> willing to go to Spain?

In my experience, both cities are plenty of people that didn't grow up there,
and plenty of foreigners. Most of the folks you'll interact with will be
genuinely welcoming and willing to help you feel like home.

You'd totally make more money in UK, but I think that the quality of life you
can get with nice CS-related job in Madrid/Barcelona is definitely worth
trying.

~~~
cengo
The salary does not play a crucial role on my life, I might earn less than I
earned but the environment is the key that I am considering. What about the
CS-situation of Spain in general? Is it improving, stable or not interested?

~~~
_raul
It’s definitely getting better. If you can, take your time to find conpanies
that follow and encourage best practices (proper staging environments and
project management, testing, continuous integration and deployment, training
resources, career path). Some well-known big consultancies are disguised
sweatshops, avoid them like the plague. Attending local meetups should get you
in touch with the kind of companies and team mates that you’d like to work
with.

~~~
cengo
Well yeah, good new to hear that. Honestly, for me it is hard to attend to
local meetups because now I am in abroad so the only source I can use is the
Internet. I have done some research about the tech companies that are
following appropriate practises such as Telefonica, Casumo, Socialpoint etc.
Dont know the real situation though.

------
cengo
Could you please state some tech-companies that will boost my career and
motivate me to stay in Spain?

------
Findeton
50k as starting salary is unrealistic for Spain. I don’t think it’s true that
people in Barcelona are less warm.

~~~
cengo
Thanks for the response,

I might have explained wrong, I have 2 years work experience. So, I will not
apply for Junior positions.

~~~
RandomNewGuy
Still, I think that kind of salary in Spain is for high profile senior
positions in most cases.

~~~
cengo
I have heard that such companies like Telefonica, Wallapop, Casuma pays around
that range. No ?

------
cengo
I might have explained wrong, I have 2 years work experience. So, I will not
apply for Junior positions.

